# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  EARTLINGS

## Liline06

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas si ca deja ete mis sur le forum, j'ai fais une recherche avec " Eartlings" mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

Vidéo choquante qui dure 1h38, je vous mets le résumé :

_ATTENTION
: ce documentaire est a deconseiller aux enfants de moins de 16 ans.Ames sensibles s'abstenir.Ce film documentaire americain traite de la place de l'homme dans la
nature et son action négative sur le monde animal.Aussi puissant que 'Une vérité qui dérange' de Al Gore. Il faut le voir absolument ! Il a eu un enorme succes aux USA et remporté de nombreux prix et nominé aux Oscars.
Le narateur est le célèbre acteur Joaquin Phoenix (Gladiator) et la musique est de Moby.
Il y est question notamment de l'industrie et sa responsabilite dans la cruauté envers les animaux (attention : certains passages sont tres durs), comme par exemple la facon abominable dont les japonais executent les dauphins pour vendre ensuite leur chair, en la faisant passer pour de la baleine, contournant ainsi la loi.Plus d'infos sur le film : http://www.isawearthlings.com/trailer.html Synopsis : en utilisant des cameras cachees et des images jamais montrees, EARTLINGS est une chronique des pratiques des plus grandes industries actuelles, dont les profits dépendent pour toutes - d'une maniere ou une autre - de l'exploitation animale._

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=4093730216074063220ei=usvgSoLBDcfJ-AbJiO28CAq=earthling+vostfrhl=frclient=opera#

----------


## Dacodac

Je l'ai vu, certaines images sont insoutenables mais c'est pourtant la cruelle vérité. Malgré tout ce documentaire est vraiment très intéressant, honnêtement je conseille de le regarder, le but n'est pas de choquer mais de nous expliquer ce qu'il en est du commerce de la viande aujourd'hui et du traitement des animaux en général.
ça apporte vraiment une vision différente des choses.

----------


## ingrid-euh

c'est Earthlings.   ::   Earth = la Terre en anglais

----------


## ingrid-euh

ce qui m'a vraiment choqué dans ce film, c'est le passage de l'abattoir. j'ai mis beaucoup de temps à passer cette partie... un jour j'ai pris la décision de le finir.

car soit je ne regardais pas la fin et je continuais ma petite vie comme avant, soit j'assumais ce que je suis. après avoir réussi à voir ce passage et la fin du film, ma vie a été transformée. "si je dois manger un animal, je dois le tuer de mes propres mains (et ne pas refiler le sale boulot à qqun d'autre.)" ma réponse fut non et elle l'est encore aujourd'hui. à partir de ce jour, je me suis tournée vers le végétarisme. 

aucun regret, sauf celui de ne pas avoir changé mon comportement avant. je me sens beaucoup mieux dans ma peau.

donc merci à Earthlings !

----------


## Micha

Ce film à l'air génial ! Merci beaucoup pour le lien

----------


## Micha

ce film est magnifique ...

----------


## skapounkette

> ce film est magnifique ...


euh... magnifique c'est vraiment pas le mot  

C'est un film très dur car il montre le calvaire que nous faisons vivre aux animaux, je ne l'ai regardé qu'une fois, j'ai pleuré du début à la fin et beaucoup d'images me restent en tête. 
Il y avait eu d'autres posts sur ce film, perso je ne peux que le conseiller même s'il est particulièrement choquant.

----------


## Micha

Si, magnifique c'est le mot. a narration est magnifique, le fait que le film choque est magnifique, la réalisation est magnifique, les sujets de reflexions sont magnifiques, la cruauté est dénoncée de façon magnifique. Pour moi, c'est un film magnifique.

----------


## skapounkette

> Si, magnifique c'est le mot. a narration est magnifique, le fait que le film choque est magnifique, la réalisation est magnifique, les sujets de reflexions sont magnifiques, la cruauté est dénoncée de façon magnifique. Pour moi, c'est un film magnifique.


Je ne vois pas trop comment on peut qualifier la souffrance de "magnifique" mais bref... passons

----------


## Micha

> Envoyé par Micha
> 
> Si, magnifique c'est le mot. a narration est magnifique, le fait que le film choque est magnifique, la réalisation est magnifique, les sujets de reflexions sont magnifiques, la cruauté est dénoncée de façon magnifique. Pour moi, c'est un film magnifique.
> 
> 
> Je ne vois pas trop comment on peut qualifier la souffrance de "magnifique" mais bref... passons



Je n'ai jamais dit ' la souffrance est magnifique '. J'ai le droit de trouver un film magnifiquement bien réalisé non ? Je ne parle pas de la souffrance des animaux, elle n'est pas magnifique bien au contraire. Je parle de la scénarisation du documentaire !    ::

----------


## TVNSIC

En tout cas il fait très bien prendre conscience, mais peu de gens osent le regarder.

----------


## Valy la parson

Je l'ai vu il y a environ 8 mois, quand j'avais déjà pris la décision de devenir végétarienne, et cela m'a vraiment encore plus motivée à le devenir. 
Je l'ai mise sur mon mur facebook, et une fille l'a regardé, elle a eu du mal à aller jusqu'au bout, mais c'est déjà bien qu'elle l'ait vu. Elle m'a envoyé un message et elle disait que c'était en Amérique, et qu'en Europe les animaux étaient mieux traités   :hein:   et aussi vivaient dans les prés   :suspect:   Je lui ai filé une vidéo de Char*l, bizarrement elle a changé d'avis    ::    Et pis je lui ai fait un belle petit réponse d'une page.    :Embarrassment: k:   Elle ne va pas devenir végétarienne, mais au moins maintenant elle est courant, et elle a diffusé de film.
Je remarque que les premières réactions des gens qui voient ça, c'est "c'est horrible, oh les conn*rds ceux qui font ça !!! Pfff l'Amérique c'est vraiment n'importe quoi"   :|   Personnellement, quand j'ai vu ça, mise à part être choquée, je me suis tout de suite remise en question en me disant "ça, c'est en partie à cause de toi !" Enfin bon...

ce film est très bien fait, vraiment tout le monde devrait le voir !

----------


## HAWKEYE

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 



> Personnellement, quand j'ai vu ça, mise à part être choquée, je me suis tout de suite remise en question en me disant "ça, c'est en partie à cause de toi !"


je rêve car chaque lendemain a commencé un jour par un rêve, mais si chaque personne pouvait réagir comme cela, les abattoirs n'existeraient plus et nous auront gagné le droit de célébrer la libération des animaux de ferme 

Il ne s'agit pas seulement de pleurer toute l'horreur du monde pendant la durée de la vidéo, il s'agit de se lever ensuite - choqué, révolté, changé, *différent* et prêt à faire quelque chose pour participer à arrêter le massacre.  

Skapounkette a mis dans sa signature : "Auschwitz commence partout où quelquun regarde un abattoir et pense : ce sont seulement des animaux." Theodor Adorno

tout est dit   :jap: 


http://veganunderground.com/joomla/content/view/15/44/

----------


## woofi

Earthling est un doc à diffuser un MAX !  
La 1er et dernière fois que je l'ai regardé c'était avec ma meilleure amie au téléphone, on pleuraient comme des madelaines  
Le passage très très dur pour moi c'était en Turquie je crois lorseque des hommes tire sur un chien errant mais le touche seulement puis ils le foutte vivant dans le camion poubelle

----------


## chupachup

cest laquelle où ya une ptite musique qui reste bien ds la tête, et une femme qui parle ?

----------


## ingrid-euh

veni vidi vegani, paidoyer pour le veganisme  ?

http://unamourvache.info/plaidoyer-p...ni-vidi-vegani

----------


## chupachup

yes merci ingrid !!

----------


## HAWKEYE

sur ce poste il y a le lien version française 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/videos-de- ... 169064.htm


http://www.eyeka.com/video/view/2684...ion-FRANCAISE-

----------


## huet

Personnellement, je n'ai pas eu besoin de voir des vidéos "violentes" pour devenir VEGETALIENNE. D'ailleurs, je ne les supporte pas. Je fais des cauchemards et ces images me suivent pendant longtemps. Déjà sans voir, j'imagine. Cela commence déjà avant de monter dans les camions de la mort. Alors arrivés à l'échaffaud, je ne veux pas assister à ces horreurs. Il faut montrer ses horreurs aux personnes qui ne s'imaginent pas les souffrances physiques et psychologiques que subissent ces pauvres petits êtres innocents. Je dis aussi à ces carnivores. Que la  protéine de la viande n'est plus réelle. Les pauvres animaux sont tellement stressés que la protéine est transformée et presque inexistante. Comme si elle avait tourné...... C'est une viande transformée qui est sur le marché, sinon, elle ne serait pas mangeable. 
J'ai été carnivore il y a des années. Et je le regrette.    Maintenant, je ne touche rien qui ne se rapporte à la chair animale. Et je ne m'en sens que mieux qu'avant. J'ai ma conscience tranquille, de ce côté là. Même un oeuf et du lait ou tout à base de lait. 
Les carences ne sont pas plus importantes que chez les carnivores. Elles sont même mieux détectées, car on se fait plus suivre "médicalement". On se documente plus. On va à des conférences. Rien de tel que de vivre au naturel. Pour nous et pour l'environnement végétal, animal etc.......

----------


## HAWKEYE

> Il faut montrer ses horreurs aux personnes qui ne s'imaginent pas les 
> souffrances physiques et psychologiques que subissent ces pauvres petits
>  êtres innocents.


  absolument!

et c'est bien le but, c'est d'essayer de donner l'info car parfois les gens sont tout simplement méconnaissants, ignorants

moi mêve avant de devenir végane, il y a certaines questions que je j'ignorais..

----------


## Sakibelle

> ce qui m'a vraiment choqué dans ce film, c'est le passage de l'abattoir. j'ai mis beaucoup de temps à passer cette partie... un jour j'ai pris la décision de le finir.
> 
> car soit je ne regardais pas la fin et je continuais ma petite vie comme avant, soit j'assumais ce que je suis. après avoir réussi à voir ce passage et la fin du film, ma vie a été transformée. "si je dois manger un animal, je dois le tuer de mes propres mains (et ne pas refiler le sale boulot à qqun d'autre.)" ma réponse fut non et elle l'est encore aujourd'hui. à partir de ce jour, je me suis tournée vers le végétarisme. 
> 
> aucun regret, sauf celui de ne pas avoir changé mon comportement avant. je me sens beaucoup mieux dans ma peau.
> 
> donc merci à Earthlings !


tout pareil pour moi

----------


## sarghara

J'ai vu ce documentaire et je l'applaudis a deux mains.
Je crois qu'il a litteralement ete ovationne aux USA d'ailleurs.
Moby a ecrit une musique absolument magnifique, le narrateur a un ton juste, une vois prenante, des propos qui claquent et restent en mémoire. Les images sont insoutenables, et la manière dont le narrateur nous fait arriver tous seuls à la conclusion que nous sommes tous, humains, responsables de cela, quue nous y participons indirectement en étant consommateurs, ca m'a mis une gifle en pleine figure qui me fait gamberger, gamberger, gamberger...

Les abattoirs, ou je le savais....


Mais ô mon Dieu ! Les godasses à mes pieds c'est ces pauvres vaches a qui ont casse la queue et broie du piment rouge dans les yeux ? La honte !

Le chien de mon voisin, il sort d'une usine à chiots ? Mais COMMENT CA EXISTE ? Comment le savoir ?
J'ai des animaux chez moi, je les aime, je les dorlote et j'ai l'impression que pour cela je suis quelqu'un de pas si infréquentable que ça : ca veut dire qu'indirectement je participe au commerce du vivant, et que pour mes petites joies égoistes, des tas de pauvres betes ont étées élévées dans des conditions innomables, ont souffert, ont étées surexploitées.

A la fin du reportage je pleurais comme une madeleine, et j'ai ressenti un sentiment de honte qui m'a litteralement ecrabouillée.
J'ai regardé mes gentils petits compagnons à la maison avec une grosse envie de vomir, la voix du narrateur continuant de flotter dans ma tête. En me disant :"Et merde, je suis coupable moi aussi, ça me concerne moi aussi, mais où va t'on ? Que faire ?" Comment stopper ça ?

Je suis coupable de manière detournée de maltraitance envers des tas d'innocents, quoi que je fasse, quelles que soient mes convictions.

Ca c'est super dur à porter et à encaisser.

Je nourris mes bêtes ? Combien d'abeilles on a exterminé a grands coups de pesticides pour faire pousser les graines ?
Je désinfecte leur cage, comment d'animaux ont subi le test du DL50 (dose létale à 50 % en test pré vente), et sont morts dans d'horribles souffrances enfermés au fond d'un labo avant que ce produit soit commercialisé ?

Ma ratte est malad, je lui donne des antibiotiques : combien de rats ont étés torturés en laboratoire pour tester le médicament que j'utilise ?

Je prends un mouchoir en papier pour sécher mes larmes : combien d'hectares de fôret ça a coûté ? Combien de centaines d'animaux ce sont retrouvés sans habitat ?


Je suis infirmière, je soigne des gens, j'aime mon métier..... Et je participe indirectement à l'expérimentation animale, puisque mon activité de soins fait gagner de l'argent aux laboratoires et que les laboratoires pratiquent l'expérimentation...

J'ouvre mon frigo : de combien de mort de vaches laitières suis-je coupable ? Combien de poules sont mortes en batterie pour mes oeufs ?

La gamberge est sans fin.


Oui ce documentaire est monumentalement réussi, il est exceptionnel, et la trace qu'il laisse, c'est une marque au fer rouge en plein coeur et une question :"Mais ou va l'être humain ?"

----------


## chupachup

Parcequ'on ne doit jamais oublier ce que subissent chaque jour des milliards d'animaux, je remonte la vidéo d'earthlings...

----------


## chupachup

Up tout les humains doivent voir au moins une fois cette vidéo!!!!

----------


## Ezanda

Tous, je ne sais pas. 
Je ne me vois pas faire de ce documentaire ou de tout autre du même type une sorte de "rite de passage" signifiant une prise de conscience.
Je pense avoir déjà saisi les choses, et pris conscience des choses.
Comme une autre postante ici, si je regarde cette vidéo, je ne serais pas plus avancée dans mon envie de faire changer les choses.
Il existe des personnes ultra sensibles à ce genre d'images et j'en fais partie; je peux malheureusement imaginer le contenu et il est hors de question que je le fasse parce que j'en sortirais tout bonnement TRAUMATISEE. 
Phobique du sang, je peux avoir la nausée en visionnant des scènes violentes à la télé et vomir ou m'évanouir si on me décrit oralement une scène violente. 
J'ai regardé la vidéo bonus de PETA avec son jeu anti-Pokémon, j'en ai encore les images dans la tête.

Non, à mon avis tout le monde ne doit pas regarder ce documentaire; simplement ceux qui ont besoin d'une prise de conscience. Il faut aussi penser à ceux qui sont déjà du côté des animaux, et qui sont trop fragiles pour supporter ces images.

----------


## Aynudya

C'est sur que ceux qui ont déjà eu cette prise de conscience, sont déjà vegan ou sur le chemin, voir ce film ne va pas trop leur apporter.
J'ai quand même voulu le voir une fois hier soir, histoire de voir comment il était fait. Bon je cachais les images pour la partie nourriture mais même ainsi j'ai finit par pleurer avant la fin du documentaire.
Je dirais juste que ça m'a motivé encore plus a essayer de devenir au plus proche du mode de vie vegan. J'avais déjà une veste en cuir qu'on m'avait offert pour un anniversaire et même si je la porte très très peu, je m'étais dit, c'est trop bête de la jeter, après tout, c'est déjà acheté, le mal est déjà fait. Mais j'avoue que maintenant l'idée même de la porter me donne envie des frissons...

----------


## Ezanda

Tu peux la donner. Ou la vendre.
Je suis une grande fan de chaussures, j'en avais quelques en cuir dont des cuissardes sans talon magnifiques, et ça m'a fait mal au coeur de m'en séparer, mais je me suis sentie un peu "triomphante" quand j'ai pris ma décision.
Pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé preneur, mais elles sont rangées à part et je ne les porte plus depuis deux ans environ. 
Tous mes pulls en laine sont partis pour les chats errants, dans leurs dodos, et c'est génial de les voir dormir dedans quand il fait froid.

----------


## Aynudya

Je sais que je peux la donner ou la vendre mais c'est un cadeau de ma marraine (un des rares) alors ça me fait un peu mal au cœur de m'en séparer, je l'avoue.
Pour mes chaussures, j'en sais trop rien même si je soupçonne qu'il doit bien en avoir avec du cuir dedans. Quoi qu'il en soit vu à la vitesse à laquelle je les use j'attends juste qu'elles meurent de leur mort naturelle et je ferais attention pour les prochains achats.
Petite question, j'ai des belles bottes en gore-tex, quelqu'un sait il s'il y a du cuir dedans ou non ? J'avoue que ce n'est marqué nul part sur leur site...

----------


## Ezanda

Oui, si tu utilises les chaussures qui pourraient être faites en cuir, je comprends ^^ moi je me suis séparée des miennes parce que je ne les mettais pas ^^' (fan de chaussures = achats de trucs importables).

Si ça te fait mal au coeur de t'en séparer ne t'en sépare pas. Il ne faut pas non plus voir le mal partout, on est souvent encore trop manichéens et ça porte pas bonheur...

----------


## chupachup

Je remonte... Merci de diffuser à fond à vos familles, amis, connaissances...

----------


## hm707

Ce film terrible m'a ouvert les yeux sur la face cachée de l'industrie et de l'exploitation des animaux :-(
Révoltant!

----------


## chupachup

A quand Earthlings au 20h ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????

----------

